# Pact Coffee



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi All,

Just wish to share what I have experienced from Pact coffee. Recently, I have ordered one of their bean choices, that is, NYONI PEABERRY. At first, I ignored the description of its flavour. It says, silky milk chocolate body with subtle green apple acidity. And oh my, when they have arrived, I tried them out instantly. A few dial in and I have managed it. Well, they are serious about their description for this bean.

From the bean itself, I could smell a difference from the rest of coffee beans that I have at the moment, that says, chocolate or caramel, or whatsoever. They are lightly roasted. I am guessing it is at a second crack during roasting. Please correct me if I am wrong. Espresso itself, I could taste a note of mild acidity, which would explain why they describe it as green apple. I am not very good at tasting coffee myself. Milk-based drink, I tried a cup of latte. It has a subtle acidity in it. I couldn't describe the acidity though. But it is not the unpleasant type where you would just wanna spit them out. Here's a photo of the drink and the coffee beans. Do share what surprises you have gotten from Pact.


----------



## Beanz (Feb 18, 2014)

is this pact company the one you have to sign up for and get regular deliveries of coffee? I always wanted to try, but don't want to do that.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

You can cancel anytime after £1 offer

£7 a bag is too steep for me given what the quality of beans seems to be....

......but it is a hassle free service and if that is what counts to you it might be worth the premium.


----------



## CrazyH (Jan 14, 2011)

Once I figured out how the site works it's fairly easy to just order beans on demand, you can close your account/delay indefinitely.

I should have had a bag arrive today (though don't know yet..), probably try it tomorrow. Won't get another for a while,though, as I have a surplus at the moment


----------



## chestwood (Feb 24, 2014)

I had a go on the 1 pound deal, signed the girlfriend up too, wasn't convinced by the quality of either bag to carry it on.. I'll see if I can dig out what beans I got, can't remember right now!


----------



## CrazyH (Jan 14, 2011)

I took delivery of the Brazil uxambu (sp?) and tried in a french press this morning

I reckon that the beans are very good but probably could have benefited from a slightly darker roast.


----------



## Beanz (Feb 18, 2014)

i might give it a go then.. weirdly i was just looking at the brazil uxxambuxauuu thing earlier. sounds nice!


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Yup. It's definitely that one. I felt bad though. But because I wanna try every flavour of theirs before I make a commitment. So I sorta ordered 5 different flavours of beans from them (all of that they are offering at the moment on the website). But do what they say on the website, click on the espresso machine icon and follow which espresso blend is recommended. Because this one that I have just out is the one not recommended for espresso. But so far, I still prefer it to a "Lavazza" or whatever franchise brand coffee beans. They are not fresh at all. I just finally finished one 250g of Lavazza beans and for a week, every day has been the worst morning ever. >


----------

